# Weapons qualifications



## blackberet17 (14 Jan 2011)

How often would a CF member be required to qualify on various weapons systems?

I was wondering if there was a difference between trades (combat, purple, diver, Tech) or such, whereby some qualify every year, whereas others qualify every two or even three years. I came across something the other day where the retired CF member told me he had to qualify on wpns sys every three years. He served sixties and seventies.

Was there a change, whereby we now qualify on wpns every year, and three years or two years was the norm back then?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2011)

Ideally, everyone would complete their Personal Weapon Test (PWT) every year. For those personnel whose primary function includes operating one or more weapons, their annual training should go beyond this level every year. That works for most people in field units.

However, there are circumstances where someone may not get to qualify every year.  Some units do not have weapons, or ammunition allocations.  Some jobs do not have an assigned weapon or a requirement for one to be carried (ever) in the execution of primary functions. For example, someone on the staff of a Recruiting Centre may not get to the ranges while they work there.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2011)

This is what I believe, so I might be wrong....

In the army, I believe everyone is required to qualify on the C7 annually. The level to which one qualifies depends on the trade. Infantry is PWT3. Not sure about other combat arms. I believe support trades are only required to go to PWT2, possibly including night shoot.

I know infantry are technically supposed to qualify on all their weapons annually. This means they must be qualified on Browning 9mm, C7, C9, C6, 60mm mortar, M72 and Carl G. and grenades. That said...especially in the reserves, qualification is usually limited to the Browning, C7, C9, C6 and grenades. Usually mortar, M72 and Carl G. are done as weapons handling tests only.

Of course, in the reserves qualification is usually a matter of time management...my last PWT was about 2 1/2 years ago and I don't see it happening until the fall.

This is from a reserve perspective...I might be wrong on some of this, so I welcome any corrections.


----------



## Franko (16 Jan 2011)

Armour req PWT 2 minimum. Most units will go beyond to PWT 3 with the night supp and then gunfighter if there's time/ ammo.

Regards


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

PWT 3 is a requirement to move on to live pairs, and deployments.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> PWT 3 is a requirement to move on to live pairs, and deployments.



Well, *some* deployments.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> This is what I believe, so I might be wrong....



Lets stick to the _actual_ facts and not what you believe or think please.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, *some* deployments.



Ok, so live pairs is hard on an Aurora.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Ok, so live pairs is hard on an Aurora.  ;D



Rundowns are a real b***h.........

That being said, i doubt PWT 3 is required for most overseas deployments other than Afghanistan. At this time at least.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

I had to complete PWT 3 just to go to Bosnia in 2000. I'm sure that the Army units will continue to use PWT 3 as their yardstick for deployments. PSTC on the other hand will probably use the Min levels as applicable.


----------



## opcougar (18 Jan 2011)

Hi guys.....

I am in Ottawa and have my C7 quals this coming Thurs at the connaught ranges. My question is, with the snow and everything, does the quals still involve range shooting as part of the test?

Please advise


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Hi guys.....
> 
> I am in Ottawa and have my C7 quals this coming Thurs at the connaught ranges. My question is, with the snow and everything, does the quals still involve range shooting as part of the test?
> 
> Please advise



Assume "Yes", though I believe you can do workups in the SAT.


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Jan 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Hi guys.....
> 
> I am in Ottawa and have my C7 quals this coming Thurs at the connaught ranges. My question is, with the snow and everything, does the quals still involve range shooting as part of the test?
> 
> Please advise


Water can pool and freeze in the space between the firing point mounds. If this happens then I wouldn't expect a PWT3.


----------



## BDTyre (19 Jan 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Water can pool and freeze in the space between the firing point mounds. If this happens then I wouldn't expect a PWT3.



Its possible they might extend the time and have the participants walk... this is what they did in Edmonton about two years ago when it hit -30 or -35 and there was a couple months of snow build-up on the range.


----------



## FDO (19 Jan 2011)

[quote 
 For example, someone on the staff of a Recruiting Centre may not get to the ranges while they work there.
[/quote]

Just to set the record straight. I worked in a Recruiting Centre for 3 years and every year we spent 3 wonderful days in October in Meaford on the range doing C7 and .45. The entire time I was in the CF (32 years) Except for those 3 years, no matter where I was or what job I was doing I had to requal every year on all C7, C9, 50 Cal, 870, MP5 and Sig Sauer.


----------



## REDinstaller (19 Jan 2011)

.45??? Shouldn't that be 9mm.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2011)

I dont think i have shot a PWT on the C7 since 2001 and last time i fired it was in 2003. Since 2005, all i have done is PWT on the 9mm pistol.

That and crew qual with the Mk46 mod 5 torpedo......... ;D


----------



## FDO (19 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> .45??? Shouldn't that be 9mm.



Sorry, your right. I've been working with Americans for the last year. I had to delete M4 and insert C7. I guess I missed the .45.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont think i have shot a PWT on the C7 since 2001 and last time i fired it was in 2003. Since 2005, all i have done is PWT on the 9mm pistol.
> 
> That and crew qual with the Mk46 mod 5 torpedo......... ;D



What kind of grouping did you get on the Mk46?   >


----------



## REDinstaller (19 Jan 2011)

And that would be a ride down, versus a run down. >


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> And that would be a ride down, versus a run down. >


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What kind of grouping did you get on the Mk46?   >



Always good enough to meet the standards of the LRP combat training directive.......


----------

